# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  हे मेरे चितवन के चकोर

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*राजेश कुमार दुबे*
मंजुल मधु का सागर अपार
तन से टकराता बार-बार
ले विपुल स्नेह से पद पखार
रस घोल पिलाता वह अपार
अंतःस्थल में उठता हिलोर
हे मेरे चितवन के चकोर
सीने में स्नेह भरा मेरे
रससिक्त ह्रिदय लेता फेरे
पलकों में श्याम घटा घेरे
बूँदों नें डाले हैं डेरे
उर डूब रहा रस में विभोर
हे मेरे चितवन के चकोर
सुरभित अंचल की रेखा सी
मधुमय की सघन सुरेखा सी
झीना यौवन अषलेखा सी
जलमाला की अभिलेखा सी
साँसें करतीं उन्मत्त शोर
हे मेरे चितवन के चकोर
मन चंचल होकर डोल रहा
अवचेतन हो कुछ बोल रहा
हिय के नीरव पट खोल रहा
अंतर में मधुरस घोल रहा
मन-उपवन नाचे मन के मोर
हे मेरे चितवन के चकोर
तुम कभी मिले जीवन पथ में
हो अवलंबित इस मधुबन में
ज्यों स्वप्न सुमन सौरभ सुख में
बरसे अधराम्रित तन-मन में
विस्मित यौवन करता है शोर
हे मेरे चितवन के चकोर
नव तुषार के बिंदु बने हो
जीवन के प्रतिबिंब बने हो
मधुरितु के अरविंद बने हो
विकल वेदना मध्य सने हो
समर्पित इस जीवन की दोर
हे मेरे चितवन के चकोर

----------

